# Party at the Plough, Sat night



## WasGeri (Jan 9, 2006)

A friend of mine, Jim Robins (some people on here will know him) is having a party on Saturday night at the Plough in Easton to celebrate his release from prison.

There are bands, DJs etc and he has said I can invite as many people as I like - the more the merrier! 

So anyway, me & butchersapron will be there from about 9ish, if anyone fancies it.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 9, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> A friend of mine, Jim Robins (some people on here will know him) is having a party on Saturday night at the Plough in Easton to celebrate his release from prison.
> 
> There are bands, DJs etc and he has said I can invite as many people as I like - the more the merrier!
> 
> So anyway, me & butchersapron will be there from about 9ish, if anyone fancies it.


how long was he inside for???? must have been a while for such a shindig!!!


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 9, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> how long was he inside for???? must have been a while for such a shindig!!!



Since September 04 - not that long, really. He's done longer than that before!


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 9, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> A friend of mine, Jim Robins (some people on here will know him) is having a party on Saturday night at the Plough in Easton to celebrate his release from prison.
> 
> There are bands, DJs etc and he has said I can invite as many people as I like - the more the merrier!
> 
> So anyway, me & butchersapron will be there from about 9ish, if anyone fancies it.



Sorry, but I am/will be too skint.  

I think if it was me that'd just got out of prison, a big party might be a bit too much to handle.   

Hope it's a great night though!


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 9, 2006)

Hmm... we're coming down on Saturday, but have to drive back on Saturday night...

Don't suppose you know what time Jim'll be there?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

We can find out! 

Sunspots don't worry about money, really won't be a problem.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 9, 2006)

I think I might of met jim? did he have a do at the plough the last time he came out?

I might come along its my childfree weekend although i'll be skint but that dosent matter as i only drink water anyway!!


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 10, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I think I might of met jim? did he have a do at the plough the last time he came out?



I think he did, so you probably have met him.

BC - hopefully I will see him today or tomorrow, so I'll try and find out what time he will be there. I know he would like to see you.


----------



## easy g (Jan 10, 2006)

got a mate from Sandiacre coming down....might well pop in...show him a spot of Bristol nightlife!


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 10, 2006)

easy g said:
			
		

> got a mate from Sandiacre coming down....might well pop in...show him a spot of Bristol nightlife!



Yay! A Derbyshire take-over of The Plough!


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 10, 2006)

Apparently a Clash tribute band called 'London Calling' are playing


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 10, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> Apparently a Clash tribute band called 'London Calling' are playing



IIRC, they're the fellas who made the news a couple of years ago when they texted each other the lyrics of _'Tommy Gun'_, but apparently sent the text to the wrong number, which brought them to the attention of Special Branch officers...


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 10, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> IIRC, they're the fellas who made the news a couple of years ago when they texted each other the lyrics of _'Tommy Gun'_, but apparently sent the text to the wrong number, which brought them to the attention of Special Branch officers...



Ah, yeah, here it is:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/terrorism/story/0,12780,1230607,00.html 

(I'm sure they'll manage to mention all about it at some point during their set...)


----------



## easy g (Jan 11, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yay! A Derbyshire take-over of The Plough!


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 11, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yay! A Derbyshire take-over of The Plough!



Three people doesn't really constitute a take-over!


----------



## easy g (Jan 12, 2006)

but when those three people come from Derbyshire's golden triangle....


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 12, 2006)

easy g said:
			
		

> but when those three people come from Derbyshire's golden triangle....



What, an illicit opium-producing area?!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 13, 2006)

Good - an excuse for me to get out of the house on a Saturday night - first time in ages 

Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 14, 2006)

*bumped* cos it's tonight - hope those who make it over there have a good time, and welcome (back) to the outside, Jim.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 15, 2006)

Well - that was the only party I've ever been to in which the host did not turn up!


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 15, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> Well - that was the only party I've ever been to in which the host did not turn up!



Bloody glad we didn't go in the end then!!


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 15, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> Well - that was the only party I've ever been to in which the host did not turn up!



Yeah, I do hope he turns up okay.  It was still _packed_ in there last night though!   

Gentlegreen: sorry I missed you! (-I didn't arrive 'til some time after 11:30-ish)   

Butchers: good to catch up with you.  (-Film club!   ) 

Geri: stop using the blokes' toilets!


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 15, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Geri: stop using the blokes' toilets!



Desperate times and all that...  

Although it's not a thing I plan to do regularly, as they really are minging!


----------



## easy g (Jan 18, 2006)

me and my mate poked our noses through the door but it were too busy...

we were well knackered and could only stand 1 drink at the Chelsea before we crashed...

sorry to have missed folks!


----------

